# Death Korps of Krieg PDF



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

That's right, there is a free update to the Krieg rules from IA5 on the FW website. For those who don't want to look for them though, here you go:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/d/dkksiegelist.pdf


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Interesting how the avenger now has 3 hull points instead of 2.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I was under the assumption that the Krieg list in IA 12 were their updated rules?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Sturk said:


> I was under the assumption that the Krieg list in IA 12 were their updated rules?


Nope that is a different variant Krieg army you can build instead of this one.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope this is the start of a trend.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Always happy to take free legit rules from FW!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> I hope this is the start of a trend.


It's not a new trend, FW has done downloadable updates to rules before, like the Vrack traitor guard rules.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

It may just be because I've been looking at the Renegade list a lot lately (who get no cool buffs, but are cheap) but the infantry in this list seems really expensive, whist their planes and artillery seem a tad cheap

Glad FW are still supporting the Krieg and I really hope we see Vraks Trilogy second edition, maybe after GW rerelease the guard


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

They nerfed the infantry pretty hard....depressingly so. No more commissars, no more blobs, no more power fists in the squads, raised them to 7 pts, no longer stubborn universally, and they didn't even bother to give us better orders. I love that grenadiers and death riders got way better, but the over all feel of the update is lackluster, over priced and even less effective than the old one.

It's a disappointment for sure.


----------

